# 3 Outback Fall Rallies



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't know if anyone else has noticed, but there will be 3 Fall Rallies held on the same weekend, 
Sept. 28-30 .....man will it be quiet around here that weekend.







The NE Pig Roast Rally, the Vermont Fall Rally & the Texas Fall Rally, I believe this will be a first?







We seriously need some computer geeks to get us set up on a webcam.







Now that could really be interesting.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

And if you included the west coast rally on the following weekend you could say 4 rallies in the same WEEK


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok Tami,

I'll pack the webcam, I don't know that we will have WiFi at the CG, but I can at least record and then either upload via dialup (thank goodness for unlimited time on that!) or upload them when we get back home.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Are you all looking forward to it as much as we are? Puff hasn't been out to play since late Spring


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Don't know if anyone else has noticed, but there will be 3 Fall Rallies held on the same weekend,
> Sept. 28-30 .....man will it be quiet around here that weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


of couse you mean that is the nice way. I for one, would fall under the "geek" label.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't let me get near the webcam...............................


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> And if you included the west coast rally on the following weekend you could say 4 rallies in the same WEEK


Make that 5 in the same week if you count the PNW rally, same weekend as our So. Cal Rally!

Wow! Go Outbackers!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't know if anyone else has noticed, but there will be 3 Fall Rallies held on the same weekend,
> Sept. 28-30 .....man will it be quiet around here that weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


_of couse you mean that is the nice way_. I for one, would fall under the "geek" label.
[/quote]

*Well Yeah ....* in the most loving & endearing way possible.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Don't let me get near the webcam...............................


*Like I said, it could get very interesting....*


----------

